# Where to get Potassium Permanganate suitable for dipping plants



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I need to know where I get get some Potassium Permanganates suitable for dipping plants and treating fish. From what I read dipping plant in this is the best thing to treat plants with that may have been with other fish before putting them in your tank.

I know of someone on the forum that had perfectly healthy fish and aquired plants that she later had come to find had been stuck in with fish that were not healthy. Now this is petstore incident but theoretically it can happen from anyone you buy from even unintentionally. So I want to get some. If you know what percentage or amount you use for dipping plants let me know.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I use a 1/4 teaspoon maybe less more like a couple pinches for a 5 gallon bucket. My friend got pp for me online, some pool places might have it. But your best bet is to order online. 

You got to be real careful with this product use gloves and mask with caution and don't breathe in the solution or the powder ( even if your curious to what it smells like).


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a hard one to mix right, it comes in different strengths you want it to be a lightish pinkish/purple color the stronger the mix the more purple it gets,and if you keep it out of the light besides for when you use it it lasts forever, can use it to soak nets in all sorts of things to keep things sterile, you can try smaller hardware stores as well as online, it's hard to say who will and won't have it online for sure but if you have like a local hardware store or an ace hardware give them a call you never know


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I just bought some on ebay. $5.50 and free shipping. I haven't got it yet but I'll report back on the strength. It is quite a small bottle but I plan on using it as a last resort and as I understand it, a dab will do...

If it is something I like having around and I don't kill anybody with it, I will get a bigger bottle from a pond supply store.


----------

